# Classic Engine - help please!



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

Have a new project - a rather interesting car that needs a little TLC. The engine bay is the first port of call and whilst the engine sounds like a spitfire at full chat, it looks less than shiny. 

I'm not wanting to get this to show car levels - but would value any insight and advice as to where to start - particularly polishing the carb trumpets (Weber 48's if you are interested...), the carb bodies, the raised lettering / strips on the valve covers and then a general 'spruce up.

Many thanks in advance!

Palfers


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

those carbs..... bet they sound a treat on full tilt 

As for your questions, lots of metal polish, elbow grease and time. It may be worth investing in a mother powercone and powerball.


----------



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Matt - am under no illusion about the need for elbow grease!!

I think 303 is meant to be good overall - and I'll think I'll clean with Surfex - but the carb bodies are still causing me some scratching of forehead - esp as they are cast aluminium and hence metal polish might be problematic. I've heard that raceglaze Alubright might be good? Also, any ideas about a really good metal polish (Autosol good, Meguiar's metal polish IMHO not very good...) - so general chrome / stainless / aluminium polish recommendations gratefully received!!! 

Also - any ideas about protecting aluminium once polished? - as I'd like to be able to prolong a shine as long as possible nad not have to polish it every week!!!

Cheers,

Palfers


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

AluBright will save you hours of work, and you can protect all the engine bay after with the popular other RG product that usually sells with AluBright - Jetlaq.

RG AluTech metal polish is also very good, so you could get all 3 in the same order and save a bit of postage.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

For the carb bodies, Google 'soda blasting'. But that would mean stripping them down and it sounds like you don't want to go to that extent.

Can we assume it's a Cobra? :driver:

If so, where are the rest of the pics......?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Vapour blasting appears to be impressive http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318594&page=22 - halfway down the page


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

palfers123 said:


> Thanks Matt - am under no illusion about the need for elbow grease!!
> 
> I think 303 is meant to be good overall - and I'll think I'll clean with Surfex - but the carb bodies are still causing me some scratching of forehead - esp as they are cast aluminium and hence metal polish might be problematic. I've heard that raceglaze Alubright might be good? Also, any ideas about a really good metal polish (Autosol good, Meguiar's metal polish IMHO not very good...) - so general chrome / stainless / aluminium polish recommendations gratefully received!!!
> 
> ...


Surfex is a good choice for the cleaning stage, i have always used the britemax metal polishes as they have a heavy cut and lighter cut polish.

Never tried the raceglaze products.

As for protecting, i find that once cleaned just a quick wipe over once a month dos the trick, that of course depends on usage.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Thinking about this again, have you got/access to a steam cleaner with a fine nozzle.....?


----------



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks folks...

To a few points...

1) Yes - it's a Cobra (a 'real' one, racing history, ridiculous engine (480 bhp) and needs some TLC to bring it back to its former glory. Mechanically solid - needs some love and care! A project for a few years...

2) Correct re soda blasting - don't really want to take the carbs off! But do have a Polti steam cleaner (i.e. a 'domestic' steam cleaner - not a 'pressure washer' - with a very fine nozzle... I think you can get mini brass brushes... hmm...! Ideas please... perhaps using steam and some sort of alu cleaner?

3) Oh yes - a pic...!

Thanks guys - keep the great ideas coming!

Palfers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

How about steam from the Polti in conjunction with this:

Nikwax Suede Brush: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

If I ever win big on the Lottery, a genuine Cobra would be in my 'dream garage'........


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Car looks great, your house looks rather nice as well.


----------



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! Car mine, house definitely not (was a file photo from a few years ago!)

Think brass brush makes sense - any thoughts on best polish for shiny bits (chrome, stainless, etc)

Cheers!


----------



## jimmyg (Nov 3, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the Britemax twins, but you do need to have an understanding of how aggressive each polish is and what metals they are suitable for. My engine has a mixture of polished SS exhaust pipes,chromed pushrod covers,aluminium and alloy rocker covers, with some copper oil pipe thrown in,so a real mix. Before I got Britemax polish I used Autosol when a very aggressive polish was required to get rid of heavy oxidation for example then finish off with Meguiars which was very mild. Something like Autosol leaves marks on aluminium, alloy and brass as its quite strong.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I pinched this idea to clean the throttle body on my resto. http://www.aircooledtech.com/tools-on-the-cheap/soda_blaster/ Its very safe and cleans very effectively, the only downside is that it can be messy. It does rinse off though  Couple of pics if they are of help:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ _Exactly_ what I suggested here



slim_boy_fat said:


> For the carb bodies, Google 'soda blasting'. But that would mean stripping them down and it sounds like you don't want to go to that extent......


but too awkward in this case without dismantling.

Very effective though!! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

palfers123 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Have a new project - a rather interesting car that needs a little TLC. The engine bay is the first port of call and whilst the engine sounds like a spitfire at full chat, it looks less than shiny.
> 
> ...


Hi Palfers,

had 48's on my lp5000s but sidedrafts. If you start with some brushes carb cleaner round the bases followed APC in the engine bay. the trumpets I took of mine and polished on a wheel with jeweling compound came up beautifully. have fun, played with a few Cobras an GT40 round Le Man in historic parade laps (ha parade lap my  it was full chat all the way )


----------



## palfers123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Romey, thanks Quackers... Slim right re initial reluctance to remove !

Quackers - I'm thinking I'd doing the same with the ram trumpets. I think the 48's are old, Italian and with a nut not a screw. That said, I am presuming they are aluminium (or are they stainless?) My carb knowledge is minimal (have bought a book which I hope is em route!)

Do you have any tips for polishing these on a wheel? I presume it's the use of two or three grades of polish and some investment in time! Also, when you mentioned carb cleaner for the bodies, do you have any advice here? I presume brushing on, letting dwell then agitating with a (brass?) brush?

Would love to see some of your pics!

Thanks again.

Palfers.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

palfers123 said:


> Thanks Romey, thanks Quackers... Slim right re initial reluctance to remove !
> 
> Quackers - I'm thinking I'd doing the same with the ram trumpets. I think the 48's are old, Italian and with a nut not a screw. That said, I am presuming they are aluminium (or are they stainless?) My carb knowledge is minimal (have bought a book which I hope is em route!)
> 
> ...


Hi Palfers,

when I first did mine (cones and balls were not on the market)
bench grinder with polishing wheel on one end, yes started with brown, green 
the are stainless steel and yes small nut of 7-8mm 
mothers powercone.

I would make up a base plate with a bolt to mount the trumpet back on, use the power cone with maybe Britemax twins, on a battery drill this will give you more control over the speed pressure etc.

standard carb cleaner sprayed and brushed will bring them up nicely.

start buy doing one until complete, would say you will get through 1/4-1/2 can for one twin barrel. several brushes toothbrush a must


----------

